# SOCS Comm guy



## Dusty8071 (Nov 3, 2014)

This is a little off of the typical discussions on this page, and I'm not trying to take any attention from the guys looking for prep advice. However I am looking for any info I can get. As of now I have orders to 2D MSOB in March as an 0621/8071 SOCS. Quite frankly I have no idea what to expect. I've heard everything from being attached to a team and integrated right in, going with a company and signing out gear, and just making coffee for the pipe hitters. Is this all a case by case basis? 

I've already been through A&S (1-14) and made it all the way through but unfortunately was not selected. If I could go back I would leave tomorrow and go through Phase 2 multiple times just to get another chance. In the short 6 weeks or so over there I realized that a reputation will go a long way and I can imagine its the same with trying to be the Comm guy that gets a golden ticket. 

Thanks in advance for any insight or advice, and if it turns out I need to get good at making coffee then I guess Ill put down the ruck and start working on the French press.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 4, 2014)

As a comm guy in any unit, in any country; you should know how to make coffee in multiple quantities.  I'm talking French Press to 200 cup brewers.    Seriously. 

As for the rest, I'm sure it all depends on career progression and seniority.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 4, 2014)

NRhodes said:


> This is a little off of the typical discussions on this page, and I'm not trying to take any attention from the guys looking for prep advice. However I am looking for any info I can get. As of now I have orders to 2D MSOB in March as an 0621/8071 SOCS. Quite frankly I have no idea what to expect. I've heard everything from being attached to a team and integrated right in, going with a company and signing out gear, and just making coffee for the pipe hitters. Is this all a case by case basis?
> 
> I've already been through A&S (1-14) and made it all the way through but unfortunately was not selected. If I could go back I would leave tomorrow and go through Phase 2 multiple times just to get another chance. In the short 6 weeks or so over there I realized that a reputation will go a long way and I can imagine its the same with trying to be the Comm guy that gets a golden ticket.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any insight or advice, and if it turns out I need to get good at making coffee then I guess Ill put down the ruck and start working on the French press.



Here is the key....  whatever you get assigned to do, be the best at it....   if you get assigned to make coffee, well, learn to be the best barrista you can be, don't complain in the open, and ask if there is anything else that needs to be done.

I was on a Team and assigned to the Company HQ (as an overstrength 18B) in multiple roles It got me NBC School, assignment as acting Company XO ( as an E-4P, for all of the grunt work an XO does), S1, S2, S3, S4 experience and ultimately to the 18D course at the suggestion of multiple Team Medics and the Company SGM...  the rigors of being on a Team and at Company were rigorous, but the entire experience was rewarding as hell, because I saw and did stuff that was generally reserved for Senior E-7's and Senior 0-3's ...  and brought that experience back to the Team.  
Trust me, I paid my dues making coffee and learning TAFFS and running to SSSC, and coordinating assets for jumps, and horse trading favors so those jumps could take place  (hey AF Wx Guys, can you get a team over here for DZ work?  I'll get you 10 chutes and seats for your pay hurts... Hey Motorpool, 15 slots for your pay hurts if you get me the MoT assets I need, hey range control, 10 slots for use of the DZ tomorrow, yeah, you can have 20 so you can work Group to make sure it goes off)...  you know you can bring an Airborne Training Op off in 24 hours after  SGM says... go back and change back into duty uniform, we just got told that we have 3x130's tomorrow...  get the DZ, get the vehicles, get the support, you two are on the DZ Control team.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Nov 9, 2014)

NRhodes said:
			
		

> I've heard everything from being attached to a team and integrated right in, going with a company and signing out gear, and just making coffee for the pipe hitters. Is this all a case by case basis?



0372 is an MOS designator not a crown of royalty.

Outperform in your duties, take on added responsibilities, and understand the macro & micro of your MSOT's mission. That is how you become a "pipe hitter."


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Nov 9, 2014)

Couldn't agree more with Hate Ape. Be the best communicator you can be. Stay in your lane and don't get cocky. This doesn't mean to not be confident in your abilities, but recognize that there are those of us that have been around for a little while and can teach you if you're willing.


----------

